# 16 male ibs?



## dennissambroak (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I was pretty much diagnosed by a doctor. But I'm on a 2-week trial sort of thing right now. This IBS is really start to control my life, and it's getting worse. What started off as once or twice a week in school, now has hit me for 8 days straight, non-stop cramping, gas, and pains. I'm not sure if it's IBS though, because I have no constipation (at least I don't think I do), and I definitely don't have diarrhea. Can I have IBS without one of the two? Or is is possibly something else?These pains don't really seem to be triggered by food, because one time I eat saltines, I get no reaction. The next time I eat saltines, BAM, my stomach pains hit me. These pains are absolutely terrible. It started off with little weird noises going off in my stomach, some gas, and what not. Then a while later, it actually started to get painful when the gas/noises came. and it used to only happen in school. Now, it has been with me for a complete week and a day! the pain sucks, all I've do anymore is sleep. What can i do? Has anybody else had similar symptoms? **And most importantly, is it normal for this attack to last over a week?! I haven't had one moment of peace in my stomach, is this what all attacks are like?**I will appreciate any responses. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is every stool completely normal in both consistency or frequency.IBS does not require full blown constipation (don't go for days at a time and the stool you pass looks like rabbit pellets) or full blown diarrhea (watery stools).A little softer or a little harder counts as "altered stool consistency".Going 2-3 times a day instead of one a day counts as "altered stool frequency".If both consistency and frequency are completely unchanged, then it isn't IBS but may be the related functional bowel problem called chronic functional abdominal pain.That your doctor calls it one or the other makes no difference as the pain of both disorders are treated with the exact same drugs and therapies. The main over the counter treatment for pain is peppermint oil (assuming the doctor isn't going to prescribe you something). One cheap and easy way to get that is peppermint Altoids (or other strong peppermint candy with real peppermint oil). You can also get capsules or tea. The Altoids are nice because they are easy to carry and no one thinks twice about anyone popping mint or two.Some people find probiotics help as less gas means less noises and less pressure on the GI tract. If the doctor will prescribe something both IBS pain and CFAP pain are treated with either antispasmodics or low dose antidepressants (the pain nerves in the gut use the same chemicals as the nerves in your head).


----------



## dennissambroak (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, then, I'm not sure. I haven't noticed a big change in the frequency or consistency, I'm going at least a couple of times a day, and none are too much different I don't think. I'll have to try the peppermint oil. Though peppermint always makes me feel nauseous I think.And I added the question about the attack lasting over a week, could you tell me if that's normal? And when I say a week I mean non-stop for a complete week. Not the stool, that doesn't seem to be any problem for me, it's just the pains and discomfort.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS or CFAP can cause pain for years on end with no break, so a week is well in the range.


----------

